# Sad Passing of Danny LaMaster



## Candy Eggert

http://virtual-memorials.com/main.php?action=view&mem_id=19405&page_no=1

The news is that he died in a house fire  

My Schutzhund helper used to be the head trainer for Danny and I used to go out to train on that lovely field......it will be my last memory of Danny.


----------



## ann schnerre

i'm so sorry to hear that, candy...


----------



## Candy Eggert

Thanks Ann. Danny trained many PSD's and Detections dogs for LE departments. It was a testament to his reputation that many departments from out of state attended his classes with their dogs. 

But he gave back to the dog training community as well. Just a all around nice guy 

Rest well Danny, rest well.


----------



## georgia estes

Didn't know him but I am very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dana McMahan

Candy Eggert said:


> http://virtual-memorials.com/main.php?action=view&mem_id=19405&page_no=1
> 
> The news is that he died in a house fire
> 
> My Schutzhund helper used to be the head trainer for Danny and I used to go out to train on that lovely field......it will be my last memory of Danny.


Wow, this is very sad. I only met Danny a few times but he was one of the first people I had met in Schutzhund and he's pretty well known around here.


----------



## Pamella Renaldi

I didn't know him but sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Tim Martens

I heard there were allegations of foul play....


----------



## Candy Eggert

Tim Martens said:


> I heard there were allegations of foul play....


That would be sick Tim :-& Just the fact that he died in a fire at his house is a horrible way to go :-( 

Would you mind posting/PM'g details when/if you hear any further news?


----------



## Tim Martens

Candy Eggert said:


> That would be sick Tim :-& Just the fact that he died in a fire at his house is a horrible way to go :-(
> 
> Would you mind posting/PM'g details when/if you hear any further news?


honestly, what i heard was probably like 5th hand at least, so i'm not sure how credible it is. as such, i don't want to spread possible misinformation. i only posted that here hoping someone had something more concrete.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Thanks Tim. Totally understandable. I really hope it's not true and the truth will come out in the end. If I hear any news I'll PM you.


----------

